# Golden Retriever, or Alligator?



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't normally let Gilmour snack like this, but I learned of this 'talent' the other day when he stole a grilled cheese out of my hand, and I had to capture it somehow 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b540JFPvqzE


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

too funny! Noah took my taco last night, right out of my hand like I was giving it to him. It's an art. Maybe he was teaching me not to eat in bed. Must be something in the air.

Cute pup.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is one talented golden. He does the imitation so well. Way to go Gilmour.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for posting that! It really gave me a good laugh!


----------



## hermione hewitt (Oct 24, 2007)

hahaha I think Hermione would jump off a cliff for a treat, she loves food


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That cracked me up; fun, funny video. Keep them coming!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, I needed one today...



nixietink said:


> Thanks for posting that! It really gave me a good laugh!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Gilmour is darling! Loved the vid!


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

That is too funny and just too cute for words!! They are such funny creatures our goldens.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

That was so funny! He was determined, wasn't he?


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

alright, now that was really funny!


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

Poor Baby having to work so hard!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Adorable!!!


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

cutest alligator ever! Thank you for the good laugh


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I had to forward this to everyone at work! It is just too cute for words!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

that's funny!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

That is SO FUNNY!! Glad you got that on video...


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

lol cute lil gator you got there haha


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Goldenator?


----------

